# The "How" of Pastoral Visitation



## C. M. Sheffield

What is the best method of pastoral visitation? 

How often should a pastor cycle through his membership?

Should he go to them at their homes?

Or is it better for them to come to him in his study?

What are some resources available for answering these questions?


----------



## daver

Grace Gems has a section for labeled for pastors only which give some practical advice in that area including how long should a visit last. My free advice would be to train elders to share in that responsibility.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

daver said:


> My free advice would be to train elders to share in that responsibility.



Thanks for the tip. However, we're a single-elder congregation. So, for now, I'm on my own.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I think it depends on the congregation. Alot of younger people do not like the idea of having the pastor over in the home. I know my wife is like this. She would much rather meet the pastor at a neutral site for lunch or at his office. 

On the other hand, I know older people love to have the pastor visit.

I would just ask the congregation and see what they prefer.


----------



## westminken

Chaplainintraining said:


> I think it depends on the congregation. Alot of younger people do not like the idea of having the pastor over in the home. I know my wife is like this. She would much rather meet the pastor at a neutral site for lunch or at his office.
> 
> On the other hand, I know older people love to have the pastor visit.
> 
> I would just ask the congregation and see what they prefer.



I agree. when I go to visit the seniors in my congregation, I usually go to their place because it is easier for them if I come and they don't have to drive. When I am paying a call on some of the younger people in the congregation, we usually meet for lunch or coffee in a public place. This is good if you are meeting with a younger female. Also, if you are meeting with a female at your office, make sure your office door is open and there is another person around.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

These are all good points. But how often should a pastor cycle through his membership? My church is small (80 members). 


Quarterly?
Every six months?
Yearly?


----------



## tcalbrecht

The current issue of the _Ordained Servant_ is on elder visitation.


----------



## westminken

C. M. Sheffield said:


> These are all good points. But how often should a pastor cycle through his membership? My church is small (80 members).
> 
> 
> Quarterly?
> Every six months?
> Yearly?



You could probably do it in a year. That is if you do a family a week or every two weeks. It depends on how many families you have.


----------



## Notthemama1984

westminken said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the congregation. Alot of younger people do not like the idea of having the pastor over in the home. I know my wife is like this. She would much rather meet the pastor at a neutral site for lunch or at his office.
> 
> On the other hand, I know older people love to have the pastor visit.
> 
> I would just ask the congregation and see what they prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. when I go to visit the seniors in my congregation, I usually go to their place because it is easier for them if I come and they don't have to drive. When I am paying a call on some of the younger people in the congregation, we usually meet for lunch or coffee in a public place. This is good if you are meeting with a younger female. Also, if you are meeting with a female at your office, make sure your office door is open and there is another person around.
Click to expand...


It is a common practice in the chaplaincy to put a large window on the door to their office. That way they can keep the door closed (to keep sound out) but everything is visible for others to see. Not a bad idea in my opinion.


----------

